
First Charges Filed in U.S. Special Counsel's Russia Probe: Report - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/10/28/robert-mueller-russia-investigation-charges/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
IgorPartola
What is the logic of having the orders sealed? Why don’t they just arrest the
people in question? Or is this a thing where they don’t want to mess up their
weekend?

~~~
killjoywashere
Probably more about seeing if anyone starts behaving erratically this weekend.

